# Marker setzen wie und wo?



## maschinenstürmer (22. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

der Maschinenstürmer kann manchmal nachts nicht einschlafen, weil er über das Thema "stehen meine Marker sicher und ungefährlich bei einem Run?" brütet.

Legt ihr (werft) eure Montage *vor, neben* (links oder rechts) oder *hinter* den Marker? Ich hab immer die Angst, das sich der abziehende Fisch darin verfängt.

Verucht habe ich es auch schon mit den Atropa Stabmarkern-naja nicht schlecht, werden aber gern von Markersammlern mitgenommen.

Wie geht ihr da vor?

Danke und rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten._


----------



## Husaberg_501 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

also wenn ich eine setze, dann min. zehn meter vom platz weg nach hinten, bin damit eig. immer gut klar gekommen und selten mal einer reingegangen. bei charakterstarken stellen wird keine gesetzt


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hallo,

Marker setze ich ausschließlich, wenn ich die Montagen auswerfe. Denn dann brauche ich einen Orientierungspunkt, nach dem ich mich sowohl in Weite als auch im Winkel orientieren kann. Dann wird der Marker meist ca. 3 Meter weiter auf der Linie Angelplatz-Spot platziert. 

Ein Marker ist natürlich immer eine Gefahr und ich habe schon oft die Bojen im Drill abgeräumt, verloren habe ich aufgrund dessen aber vielleicht erst zwei oder drei Fische.

Wenn ich weiss, dass die Montagen mit dem Boot ausgebracht werden, setze ich einen Wegpunkt auf dem GPS und fahre die Stelle in Kombination mit dem Echolot wieder an. In solchen Situationen verzichte ich dann auf einen Marker.


----------



## Carp4Fun (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Marker setze ich ausschließlich, wenn ich die Montagen auswerfe.


Hey Markus,

Mit was markierst du denn deinen Angelplatz und wie bekommst du deinen Marker ohne Boot an die gewünschte Stelle? Verwendest du dafür `ne komplette Markerrute, oder wie gehst du dabei vor?
Marker habe ich bisher nämlich ausschließlich die wenigen Male vewendet, in denen ich ein Boot zur Verfügung hatte, -also genau andersrum!  Hab sonst auch schonmal dran gedacht, meine H-Bojen einfach per PVA an die Hauptschnur zu knüpfen, an den Platz zu werfen und sie zum Ende hin dann mit dem Blinker wieder einzusammeln...


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

In Wurfentfernung markiere ich meinen Platz ganz einfach mit der Lotpose an der Lotrute. Dazu merke ich mir einen prägnanten Punkt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und clippe die Schnur in den Lineclip an der Rolle. NAch dem Auswerfen hole ich die Lotmontage wieder ein und kann beim Angeln jederzeit die Montage zielgenau auswerfen.
Beim Angeln mit dem Boot nutze ich keine Marker.


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> ... mit was markierst du denn deinen Angelplatz und wie bekommst du deinen Marker ohne Boot an die gewünschte Stelle? ...



Nee, ein kleines Boot haben wir bei uns eigentlich fast immer dabei, da ist das mit den Markern fix erledigt. Auch das Anfüttern von Partikeln wie Mais, Tigers und Hanf ist dann kein Problem mehr. 

Nur brauche ich dann halt nicht für jede Montage das Boot bemühen, sondern  kann die Ruten auswerfen. Bietet sich insbesondere bei großflächigen Spots und langgezogenen Kanten an.

Die Idee mit der Markerrute finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht, das kann ja irgend so eine billiger Rute sein, deren Schnur nach dem Setzen abgesenkt wird.


----------



## Carp4Fun (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nee, ein kleines Boot haben wir bei uns eigentlich fast immer dabei, da ist das mit den Markern fix erledigt.


Ok, das gestaltet die Sache natürlich einfacher!:m 
Der Tipp von punkarpfen hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, was dann auch den Vorteil mit sich bringt, dass im Drill praktisch keine Fische mehr in die Markerschnur schwimmen können.  Das werd ich bei Gelegenheit wohl mal antesten.#6


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Wenn ich ein Boot benutze nehme ich eins meiner beiden GPS. Eine Marker setze ich nur dann als " Stopboje ". Denn bei uns gibt es so eine Unart unter den Anglern, wenn die keinen Marker sehen schleppen die ihre Ruten kreuz und quer über deine Stelle.


Bei untersagter Bootsbenutzung gibt es zwei Möglichkleiten.
Die eine ist einen kleinen Marker mit Knicklicht auf seinen Spot zu schwimmen. Dies geht nur bei entsprechender Wassertemperatur. 


Ansonsten mit der Lotrute einen Spot anwerfen. Dann wird sich ein Punkt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer gesucht. Baum, Haus oder Mast einer Stromleitung. Danach benutze ich einen Markierungsstift von Sensas. Ein bis zwei Stiche auf die Schnur der Lotrute. So und jetzt nur noch die Ruten auslegen. Bei jeder Rute werden auch einige Striche von ca. 50cm Länge auf die Schnur gemacht und fertig biste. Jetzt nur noch die Lotrute einholen und das wars.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Marker setze ich ausschließlich, wenn ich die Montagen auswerfe. Denn dann brauche ich einen Orientierungspunkt, nach dem ich mich sowohl in Weite als auch im Winkel orientieren kann. Dann wird der Marker meist ca. 3 Meter weiter auf der Linie Angelplatz-Spot platziert.
> 
> ...


 
Mh, GPS nicht schlecht. Werd wohl doch mal sowas kaufen.

Welche kannst du denn empfehlen?

Also wir fahren unsere Montagen zu 90 % mit dem Boot raus, werd ihn dann auch wie bisher hinter den Futterplatz setzen.
Marker setzen als "Stopboje" wie Mr. Boilie beschreibt ist bei uns zum Teil auch sehr ratsam. 

Also mir und einigen meiner Kollegen sind doch schon der eine oder andere Fisch in den Marker geschwommen, da hilft in der Regel nur das Boot. Aussteiger sind da auch nicht selten.

Bei mir ist es auch so, wenn ich in Wurfdistanz fische, brauch ich keinen Marker. Strommast,Baum o.ä. am gegenüberliegenden Ufer reichen aus.

Danke für die Antworten

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das alles so bleibt._


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> ... einen Marker setze ich nur dann als " Stopboje ". Denn bei uns gibt es so eine Unart unter den Anglern, wenn die keinen Marker sehen schleppen die ihre Ruten kreuz und quer über deine Stelle. ...



Stimmt, ein Marker mit einer solchen Funktion kann nicht schaden. Habe ich auch ganz gern bei anderen Karpfenanglern, wenn ich auf Raubfisch unterwegs bin. Schafft Ruhe und vermeidet Ärger auf beiden Seiten, wenn es maßvoll eingesetzt wird. #6



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> ... Markierungsstift von Sensas. ...



Aha, wo kriegt man denn sowas zu kaufen? Gibt ja auch noch Markerbraid von Fox, das wie ein Stopperknoten vor den Spitzenring gebunden wird... |kopfkrat 



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> GPS ... welche kannst du denn empfehlen? ...



Puuuh, ich hab so´n ganz einfachen Lowrance I-Finder Go, das kleine gelbe Teil. Hat knapp 90 Euro gekostet und reicht für meine Anforderungen.

Beim Fahren im Nebel und bei Nacht ist´s eine gute Sicherheit, Spot´s beim Karpfenangeln findet´s auch wieder, beim Schleppen vom Kleinboot kann ich auch ohne Geschwindigkeitsgeber den Speed ablesen, sparsam ist das Teil ohne Ende und nimmt dabei nur 2 AAs.

Einziges Manko: Manchmal findet das GPS beim Einschalten nicht meine momentane Position, dann hilft nur ausschalten und wieder einschalten. Nervig, passiert aber eher selten.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

@Pilkman

Den Stift hab ich bei uns in Chemnitz beim Angelspezi geholt.
Das ist allerdings schon fast drei Jahre her. Ob er noch bei Sensas im Programm ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. Das Zeug richt so ähnlich wie flüssiges Tip Ex. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Acrylfarbe.


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Und das greift die Schnur nicht an und hält trotzdem? #h


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Das greift die Schnur nicht an und hält. Wenn ich Freitag die Schnur markiert habe war das Zeug noch am Sontag drauf aber nicht mehr so stark wie am Freitag aber noch ausreichend um es zu erkennen.


----------



## Christian D (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Marker auch nur noch mit GPS. Hatte sonst immer die einfachen H-Bojen. Atropas warwen mir immer zu sperrig im Transport. Gesetzt hane ich die Marker immer ungefähr 10 Meter versetzt vom Spot.....und das war mein Problem: einfach halt nur ungefähr!|gr: 

Habe mir jetzt das Legend eTrex von Garmin zugelegt. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber es ist halt auch Strassennavigation möglich.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Schau mal hier #6 

oder suche mal bei Google nach "Sensas Marqueur fil"


Robert


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

den ifinder Go bekommt man auch wenn man die F&F aboniert. Kostet etwas weniger als 90 Euro und man bekommt noch das Mag für 2 Jahre obendrauf.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Ein gewisser Marco Beck ist Testangler von und Vertreter von Sensas und Starbaits. Einfach mal bei einem Händler deines Vertrauens nachfragen.
Habe im Netz mal nachgeschaut. Es könnte sein das er sogar aus Meck Pomm kommt. Zumindest war oder ist er im CDA Stralsund Mecklenburg Vorpommern.

Robert


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Robert, vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und Infos zum Sensas Marker Stift! #6


----------



## Cardoso3 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hallo!

@Pilkman
Wie genau ist der I Finder Go, zB bei einem gespeicherten Futterplatz in ca. "nur" 40m Entfernung?

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort

Grüsse
Rudi


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hi Cardoso,

wir haben die Versuche gemacht und habe ausgebrachte Bojen per gleichzeitiger Markierung wieder angefahren und da lag die Genauigkeit bei ca. 1-2 Metern. 

Viel genauer bekommt man es im Endeffekt nur mit einem exakt auf den Spot gestellten Marker hin.

Wichtig ist aber ein guter Empfang, wenn der gegeben ist, unterscheiden sich die GPS-Geräte meiner Meinung nach nicht in ihrer Messgenauigkeit. Nur können manche Geräte halt auch unter schwierigeren Bedingungen gut empfangen. Auf dem Wasser sollte man grundsätzlich aber eigentlich von wenig Störfaktoren wie Bewuchs und Bebauung ausgehen...  :m

PS:
Wie gesagt, ein kleines Manko beim I-Finder Go ist, dass er halt manchmal keine Initialisierung beim Systemstart hinbekommt, obwohl man das Gerät abends an exakt der selben Stelle ausgemacht hat. Passiert selten, aber es kommt vor. 
Ebenso habe ich hier im AB von Problemen gehört, dass das Gerät nach mehrstündigem Navigieren die derzeitige Position verliert. 
In so einem Fall hilft nur ausschalten und neu starten.

Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Gerät in Relation zum Preis recht zufrieden.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Wir haben ein Garmin Geko 201 und sind damit sehr zufrieden.
Schau doch mal bei Ebay nach.


Robert


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hi,

das gelbe Garmin Extrex als einfachste Variante der Extrex-Reihe ist auch immer noch ein empfehlenswertes Modell für unsere Grundanforderungen. 






Quelle: globetrotter.de

Nutzt ein Kumpel von mir zur vollsten Zufriedenheit - besonders angenehm ist, dass man das Gerät komplett mit einer Hand bedienen kann. #6

PS:
Das ist das Geko 201 von Garmin, was Robert eben empfohlen hatte... #h





Quelle: globetrotter.de


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Diese Garmin Teile gefallen mir, kann ich da auch Positionen und Sie nach Wochen abrufen. Oder ist die Speicherdauer begrenzt?

129 € bei Ebay geht ja. Danke Mr.Boilie!

Wie sieht es bei deinem Gerät aus Pilkman? Speichern über längere Zeit ja/nein?

Danke für die Antworten.

Der Maschinenstürmer wird wohl bald in seinem Markersortiment ordentlich ausmisten  

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so........... das man sich zu lange vor Neuerungen verschließt._


----------



## Mr. Boilie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Der Geko ist Updatefähig per PC funktioiniert ganz einfach. Datenkabel ist Sonderzubehör.
Damit kannst du auch die Daten der gespeicherten  Punkte und Wege auf den PC übertragen und verändern und wieder aufs Geko spielen.

Robert


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hi,

Wegpunkte (Waypoints) bleiben bei eigentlich allen mir bekannten GPS-Geräten auch nach einem Batteriewechsel gespeichert und ständig abrufbar. Die Speicher sind eigentlich recht umfangreich, so dass man locker etliche Wegpunkte verschiedener Gewässer abgespeichert lassen kann und im Bedarfsfall wieder ansteuern kann.

Nochmal wegen dem Extrex: Unbedingt auf die aktuelle Software achten, die alte Software war teilweise nicht WAAS/EGNOS-fähig. #h

Das aktuelle Extrex mit Software 3.* ist meinem Wissen nach sowohl WAAS/EGNOS-fähig und unterstützt auch DGPS.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wegpunkte (Waypoints) bleiben bei eigentlich allen mir bekannten GPS-Geräten auch nach einem Batteriewechsel gespeichert und ständig abrufbar. Die Speicher sind eigentlich recht umfangreich, so dass man locker etliche Wegpunkte verschiedener Gewässer abgespeichert lassen kann und im Bedarfsfall wieder ansteuern kann.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Auskunft.

Sind Waypoints = Spots? markier ich die mit enem Punkt, oder kann ich auch ein Zielgebiet speichern? Dreick oder Viereck?

Was ist WAAS/Egnos? DPGS = Deutsches GPS?

Stell blöde Fragen was?

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so......das der Maschinenstürmer Input benötigt._


----------



## meckpomm (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Moin

Also normalerweise speichert man nur Waypoints, also einfache Punkte. Technisch wäre es sicher machbar Flächen zu speichern, aber bei den Trekkinggeräten wird dies mangels Bedarf nicht benutzt.

WAAS und EGNOS sind bestandteile des DGPS. Kurz ohne vertiefend in die Materie einsteigen zu wollen: 
DGPS(differenzielles GPS) ist die Korrektur der Benutzerposition durch Korrekturdaten die durch feste Bodenstationen gewonnen wurden und per Datenübertragung dem Handgerät zugesendet wurden. Die Genauigkeit liegt dabei im Bereich von 0,5 bis 2m. Stellt somit einer deutliche Genauigkeitsteigerung da.

Beide Systeme(WAAS und EGNOS) senden dem Handgerät Korrekturdaten zu Verbesserung der systematischen Fehler, vor allem durch die Erdatmosphäre. Das ganze passiert per (Kommunikations-)Satellit. Die Signale werden per L1 Band übermittelt, also werden vom Empfänger wie ein normales GPS Signal empfangen. Es liegt also nur an der Software ob der Empfänger mit dem Signal was anfangen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden System ist der Einsatzort. WAAS ist für den Nordamerikanischen Gebrauch und EGNOS vor allem für den Europäischen gebrauch. Das signal ist das gleiche, nur die Korrekturdaten sind andere.

Das was an Genauigkeit mit Trekkinggeräten erreicht wird reicht für den Angelsektor alle mal aus, überlegt doch mal was es bereits eine Entfernung ist wenn die die Montage links oder rechts vom Boot ablasst, das sind locker 3 meter...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Hi René,

perfekt mit eigenen Worten beschrieben, zu irgend was muss das Studium ja gut sein, hmm?! :q

Ich hätte es mir einfach gemacht und z.B. auf die Garmin-Seite verwiesen, wo folgende Erklärungen für WAAS, EGNOS und DGPS gegeben werden... #h



			
				garmin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wide Area Augmentation System (zu Deutsch etwa weiträumiges Erweiterungssystem) ist ein System, in dem geostationäre Satelliten dem GPS-Empfänger ein Korrektursignal zur Verfügung stellen (SBAS = Satellite Based Augmentation System, etwa "satellitengestütztes Verbesserungssystem"). Seit Dezember 1999 ist WAAS nahezu durchgängig in Betrieb. Es wurde für die amerikanische Luftfahrtbehörde FAA für hohe Genauigkeit bei Landeanflügen in den USA entwickelt. Das WAAS-Signal ist für zivile Nutzung zugänglich und bietet im Abdeckungsbereich sowohl auf Land wie auf See und in der Luft eine weiterreichende Abdeckung, als sie bisher durch landgestützte DGPS-Systeme ermöglicht wurde.
> ACHTUNG! WAAS funktioniert ausschließlich in Nordamerika, weil die entsprechenden Satellitensignale nur für dort gültig sind. Empfangen neuere, WAAS/EGNOS-fähige GARMIN Satellitennavigationsgeräte außerhalb Nordamerikas. WAAS-Korrektursignale (erkennbar an der Satelliten-Nummer 35 auf der GPS-Seite im Gerät), so VERSCHLECHTERT sich die Genauigkeit der Positionsbestimmung.
> Das europäische SBAS heißt "EGNOS". Mehr über EGNOS erfahren Sie von offizieller Seite hier.
> Eine gute Zusammenfassung und Beschreibung des WAAS/EGNOS Systems finden sie hier http://www.kowoma.de/gps/waas_egnos.htm.
> ...





			
				garmin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Differential Global Positioning System - Um die Genauigkeit der Positionsbestimmung mit GPS zu erhöhen, werden zusätzlich zu den Satellitensignalen noch Korrekturdaten benötigt. Diese gleichen die Fehler aus, die z. B. in der Atmosphäre durch die Veränderung der Signallaufzeit entstehen. Auf einem genau vermessenen Punkt einer Referenzstation werden die ankommenden GPS-Signale auf Ihre Genauigkeit hin untersucht, bei Abweichungen werden Korrekturdaten erzeugt. Ein DGPS-fähiger GPS-Empfänger, dem diese Korrekturdaten zugeführt werden, ist dann in der Lage eine genauere Positionsberechnung durchzuführen. Mit Hilfe dieses Verfahrens lassen sich Genauigkeiten im Bereich von 1-3 Metern erreichen. Ausschlaggebend für die erreichte Genauigkeit sind u.a. die Distanz zur Referenzstation und die Signalqualität.



Generell werden beim GPS WegPUNKTE aufgenommen, die aus einer Angabe des Längen- und Breitengrades bestehen. Man kann sich das Ganze wie in einem zweidimensionalen Koordinatensystem vorstellen, nur dass es halt unterschiedliche Arten der Koordinatenangabe entsprechend dem Systemtyp gibt. Spielt für uns aber nicht so die Rolle, außer man navigiert auch nach Karten. Geht es um´s simple Wiederfinden von mit dem gleichen Gerät irgendwann gespeicherten Spot´s, kann man das vernachlässigen. Trotzdem vielleicht einfach im Hinterkopf behalten.

Blöde Fragen gibt´s bei so einem vergleichsweise komplizierten Thema nicht, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen... #h


----------



## meckpomm (24. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Tja Markus

Kannste mal sehen, und trotzdem komm ich noch ständig dazu in den Foren umherzusurfen...

Die Genauigkeit die Angegeben( bis 3m) wird ist die Genauigkeit in Bezug auf die bekannten Festpunkte, also in Bezug auf das übergeordnete System. Diese Genauigkeit wird mit den Trekkinggeräten nicht erreicht, liegt nach unseren Tests bei über 10 Metern. Was aber für diesen Gebrauch entscheidend ist, ist die innere Genauigkeit, also wie gut kann man seine eigene Position wiederfinden, und da kommt man so auf 2-5m auf dem Wasser hin. Das hängt aber vor allem von der Anzahl und Verteilung der Satelliten ab.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... was aber für diesen Gebrauch entscheidend ist, ist die innere Genauigkeit, also wie gut kann man seine eigene Position wiederfinden ...



Eben, genau darum geht´s. Die Positionen werden ja mit dem eigenen Gerät aufgenommen und meist innerhalb eines begrenzten Zeitraums wieder abgerufen und angesteuert.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Marker setzen wie und wo?*

Danke Männer,

der Maschinenstürmer hat zwar auch ein technisches Studium absolviert, aber nicht in dieser Fachrichtung #c 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt schlauer. Entscheidend war ja für mich die frage, ob mich die Kiste wieder ungefähr an den Spot bringen kann. UND DAS KANN SIE!

Werd mal schauen, ob man so ein Teil bei Ebay schießen kann.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so........das man nicht alles wissen kann._


----------

